# Something to cover the pot-hole?



## ICSvortex (Jun 23, 2017)

Hi guys!
I just recently bought an Ibanez RGA8 second hand (NGD coming) and i have a question.
The previous owner replaced the stock pups with emg808's and changed the position of the tone and volume control. 
He then took the tone pot and threw it away xD i quite like this decision since i dont need the tone but now there is a hole in my guitar that is driving me insane.

Now i wanted to know if there is something that i can buy to put in the hole so that its covered?

I dont want to just put some tape over it bc i love my guitars to look sleek^^

Thanks a lot guys!


----------



## lewis (Jun 23, 2017)

if you ebay/google search "Blanking plug" you get those little plastic/rubber push in caps that are designed to cover screws to look a little better in furniture, but they work perfect for this. Can get them in white/black etc - 












Think you need around 10mm ones. (They do them in different sizes).

Pretty sure Robb Flynn used this same approach with his old custom Flying V's in the pickguard. He removed 2 knobs and left just 1 master volume plugging the other with these white ones -


----------



## lewis (Jun 23, 2017)

post shots once its done


----------



## Aso (Jun 23, 2017)

On my Jackson Death Warrior, I moved the volume to where the tone pot was and threw it away. To fill the whole where the volume was I put a black kill buttonswitch. Figured it would cover the hole and also give me something to play with. I got the kill switch from here http://tesiswitch.com/products/tesi-ido-metal-momentary-guitar-kill-switch-no-battery.


----------



## CapnForsaggio (Jun 23, 2017)

8mm bore hole for metric pots (Ibanez, ESP, ets).

3/8" bore hole for USA pots (gibson, fender, PRS, etc.)

All push/pull potentiometers are 3/8" Hole


----------



## lewis (Jun 27, 2017)

any update on this?


----------



## Malkav (Jun 28, 2017)

You could put in a toggle switch for coil tapping, or for a hard output from the bridge to the jack, or a killswitch if you want some functionality, otherwise a little plastic cap thing'll be the best option if you just want to stop dust from getting in through the hole and into your electronics.


----------



## ICSvortex (Jul 17, 2017)

Update!

I bought some 10mm and some 8mm plugs and they will arrive next week. Ill post the results then.


----------



## Sir Ibanez (Jul 17, 2017)

I solve this problem putting on a sticker or placing the pick-holder right on the hole


----------

